# Bon plan / bons plans



## lucecita25

he encontrado sitios españoles que lo traducen por "buenos planes" de vuelos, estadías, etc.

pero no me suena en absoluto natural porque en mi país esto no se dice.

queria saber si en españa se usa... y si no, como lo podria traducir.

muchas gracias por sus valiosas opiniones.

Luz


----------



## lpfr

Tal vez "buenos proyectos" o "buenos programas" te convenga mejor.


----------



## chics

En España obviamos la palabra "buenos", se da por supuesto. 
*Un plan* se utiliza para salir un día. Por ejemplo:
_- ¿Qué haces esta noche? ¿Tienes algún plan?_
_- Sí, he quedado para ir al cine, ¿vienes?_
Bueno, y la misteriosa frase "tengo un plan" / "hoy ya tengo otros planes" suele referirse a una cita amorosa. 

Pero en una guía de espectáculos, restaurantes, vuelos, viajes... no verás que titulen la sección "Planes", claro. Ahí lo traduciría por "*ideas*/propuestas de vuelos, estancias, etc." o a veces está directamente el "vuelos", "estancias", tal vez dentro de otra categoría (_nuestras recomendaciones_, _viajes_, _escapadas de fin de semana_, etc) pero no necesariamente.
_Buenos planes_ no se usa aquí tampoco.


----------



## Le chat Ju

Salut,

Comment dit-on "avoir un bon plan" ?

Merci
Ju


----------



## Tina.Irun

¿En qué sentido? 
Contexto por favor.


----------



## Le chat Ju

Salut,

Avoir un bon plan, ça veut dire parfois "avoir un tuyau", connaître un truc pour économiser par exemple. Ex : voyager en dépensant très peu parce qu'on a trouvé une solution pour économiser sur quelque chose.

Ju


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

Creo que diríamos: *tengo un plan* o sea una idea, buena claro.

No obstante espera otras ideas...


----------



## Tina.Irun

Aparte "conocer un buen plan", también se habla de conocer un chollo, un truco, un buen negocio,...


----------



## Le chat Ju

Hola

¿Un buen truco, se dice? Por ejemplo, un buen truco para viajar.

Gracias


----------



## Tina.Irun

Le chat Ju said:


> Hola
> 
> ¿Un buen truco, se dice? Por ejemplo, un buen truco para viajar.
> 
> Gracias


 
Se utiliza más: "tengo un truco para viajar barato...."


----------



## fragnol123

"Avoir un bon plan " para viajar barato : enterarse de una oferta.


----------



## serena79

hla a todos

y como diceis 'bons plans' en este caso?

Les bons plans prodigués par des amis ou dénichés sur des forums pour trouver rapidement et simplement un hébergement qui vous convient pour vos vacances sont essentiels.

Los buenos trucos prodigados por los amigos o localizados en foros para hallar de forma rapida y sencilla un alojamiento que te corresponde para tus vacaciones son esenciales.

gracias!

gracias de antemano


----------



## serena79

Hola,

Tengo una duda: ¿Cómo traducís 'bons plans' en el sentido de viaje- he puesto 'buenos trucos' como me lo habían dicho pero me gustaría saber si se dice mucho en castellano?

¿Qué pensáis?- gracias


----------



## serena79

Para responderme: creo que  'buenos planes' podría cuadrar no?


----------



## Ariane_A

Bonjour,

J'aimerais aussi savoir comment traduire "bons plans".
Ex: des bons plans de voyage, quels sont vos bons plans ?

Planos buenos ?

Merci.


----------



## brisamarina

Yo propongo "planes económicos/cómodos/accesibles al bolsillo" o simplemente "ofertas"

saludos


----------



## parisgroove

Hola todos:
Otra sugerencia "facilista" pero creo que eficaz, porqué no utilizar simplemente "*Buenas ideas"* pour traduire bons plans? por supuesto todo depende del contexto!

Según el contexto podremos traducir por:

Promociones
Ofertas
Oportunidades
etc


----------



## virtuox

Hola a todos:

He leído todas las propuestas para "bons plans" y las que más me convencen son "buenas ofertas o promociones", dependiendo del contexto, claro está. Sin embargo, me la he encontrado en este contexto y no me llega a convencer ninguna, además mi profesor de traducción tiene una opción mejor (no quiere decir que la otra esté mal) que a su juicio sería la correcta y no me la quiere decir. A ver si podéis ayudarme.
La frase aparece en una página de fotografía francesa (photo facile) tras una list de links (este es uno más). 

"Les bons plans pour vos tirages photographiques"
"Buenas ofertas para el revelado de tus fotos."

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## parisgroove

Buenas propuestas  <<<<<?


----------



## virtuox

Creo que se refiere más a que existen tiendas en las que el revelado de fotos es muy barato. Se trata de una página web para principiantes en fotografía. 
Muchas gracias anyway.


----------



## Ming Dang Go

Hola,


virtuox said:


> Creo que se refiere más a que existen tiendas en las que el revelado de fotos es muy barato. ...


 
Si es tema comercial tal vez te sirvan, en lugar de 'buenas ofertas':

- Oportunidades 
- Ocasión

Saludos


----------



## virtuox

Si, creo que por ahí podrían ir los tiros. Muchas gracias Ming Dang Go


----------



## Ming Dang Go

Ahora caigo: un poco más coloquial, pero también utilizado en la publicidad (menos que los anteriores):

- chollo(s)

Saludos.


----------



## Shayka

Buenas, después de leer todos los comentarios y por el contexto en que yo me he encontrado "bons plans" (en una carta que me mandan de mi compañía de seguros), yo lo traduciría simplemente como "ofertas". Como he leído en algún comentario, en español de suele obviar la palabra bueno porque va implícita, en el sentido de que una oferta implica un precio reducido. Saludos!


----------

